# I think I work too hard. Anyone else same way?



## englishdave (Apr 14, 2008)

Anyone other self employed renovator guys on here think they work to hard?

I took my truck into the shop the other day, the guys who work there are good guys, however no one rushes, they go about there work at a workman like but almost leisurely way it seems. Then at 10am take a break, half hour lunch then off at 5pm. All in an environment thats protected from the elements. Hourly rate is around the $90 mark. Any parts needed are brought to them by a wholesaler than runs the parts to the shop.
Then I started to look at how I work... I seem to work a lot harder than I think I have to in order for the customer to perceive that I'm giving value for money. 
Sometimes I'm almost galloping, sweating in the sun, getting carried away and going from 9am to say 2pm with out a break, even holding off on a bathroom break to just get that door in place etc... 
By the time Friday rolls around I'm ready for a six pack and then have to rest all Saturday (am getting older)... I have to take my workshop (Van and tools) to the customer + have a 15x20 foot space to store everything and yet I'm charging $55 an hour, so $35 an hour less that the auto shop.
Is this just renovation at the one or two man show level that I'm at? I think I've developed these habits over quite a long time and there hard to break. Anyone out there doing it differently?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I use to work hard, now I work smart. But I still put in a lot of hours. 10-12 in the shop and many more at home with the paperwork, contracts and estimates. Usually I do that between 10pm and 1am.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

Leo G said:


> I use to work hard, now I work smart. But I still put in a lot of hours. 10-12 in the shop and many more at home with the paperwork, contracts and estimates. Usually I do that between 10pm and 1am.


Thats alot of hours, is that why you can never find time for a haircut ??? Get a job hippie


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

The difference between them and you is that YOU are the owner/boss and you are a tough boss to work for. Point being that you could trade what you have for an hourly job but would you be as happy?


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

I used to work hard, now i just put in my 40. GMOD


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

If you can get people to bring their homes to your shop, I'd bet you could charge them $90/hr. :thumbsup:


----------



## bdog1234 (Feb 25, 2008)

It has to do with supply and demand. I am sure you are good at what you do but how many renovators are there out there? The auto shops have a corner on the market in a lot of ways. Also there is the issue of a need and a want. People want renovations, they think about it a lot, shop around a lot, and are under no pressure to make a decision. Your truck breaks down you need it fixed asap and often go with whoever can do it faster regardless of cost because in the end the downtime costs you more. 

I have thought a lot about what you are saying over the years though. It does definitely seem like I work a lot harder then a lot of people in other professions but in the end it is worth it. I don't think i would know what to do if I didn't push myself so hard.


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

I've made some real changes in the last few years. I usually am working by 7:00 am, but am always done by 4:00 pm so I can be home right after my kids get there. This is important to me, so I make it work. Probably go back to longer hours when they get older, but right now they are the priority. 

I very rarely take a lunch break though, and the only break during the day is going from job to job, or making a run for materials. I have also been fortunate enough to find a guy who will work for me with the same idea in mind, so he goes all day right along side me.


----------



## dave_dj1 (Mar 16, 2010)

I work very hard and I am beat when I get home! I have had 5 knee ops on my left knee, it takes it's toll on me. I was thinking about this very thing this morning, as I was going after some material at 8 am and seeing guys trucks in their yards still, I was on the job at 7 and I live half hr away. I guess we strive to make more money, that and help (if you can call it that) barely cares if they show up or not! 
I guess we are looking at running a business all wrong, we need to find and hire competent help (which is getting harder and harder to do) and just run the business end of things. I think we take too much pride in our work/projects and over do ourselves, almost to the breaking point.
I am in denial about people not caring what kind of job they are gettting on their project, I still believe in humankind, maybe a little too much.


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

When I worked for my last employer, he made me rethink how we should work.

We worked from 7-4:30 m-f, with the weekends off.

He very seldom worked longer except he was up at 5am doing paperwork every other day.

Life is short, and overwork while nice paychecks, it eats up families.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i work harder than all you guys so stop complaining:w00t:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

tomstruble said:


> i work harder than all you guys so stop complaining:w00t:


Puh!


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

puh?:blink:ill raise you 2 puhs and a huhuh thats right:w00t:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing (Jul 19, 2010)

We all work too hard for what we get really. The bonus is it's great work and beats most things. I worry a lot about doing it when I'm older though, I'm not sure if my body could handle it.

Mike


----------



## Mrmac204 (Dec 27, 2006)

couple weeks back had a big job in the city (vancouver - kitsilano neighbourhood) flooring guys dissappeared for four days "the van was broken" uh yea... so the GC informs me on Friday aft. that the painter needs the upper floor by tuesday! I says geez, it would'a been good to know that a few days back, cause then I'da worked up there instead of on the main floor. He says we couldn't cause the floors were not done on time and we couldn't do our thing till Sat morning. Ok, he's right on that, so all weekend it was 1x10 baseboards and other trim upstairs. Painter is happy.

11 days straight. one day off, then to another job in south surrey (near the usa border) then back to kitsilano for a few-six days straight. My shortest day was 10 hours, and that was because the GC didn't get me the material on site that I needed. I am not complaining!! I love what I do  but it sure would be nice if the painters would have more realistic time frames, and the flooring guys didn't vanish to do another job. 

russian floor guys- the finishing was messed up (80 yr old floors, sanded badly) the floor guy sub'ed it out! so the HO didn't pay that part of the bill, oh boy there was a conversation outside on the sidewalk 

Used to be, oh man its not quite 5pm yet. Now its darn, 5pm already I wanna get that room done! LOL self employment makes you appreciate the guy's you used to work for.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

....I have been putting in 11-12 hours days now for about 9 straight days, that is just time at the job site. I have also been doing some bids and paperwork in the evenings.....I am passing out reading CT as your read this. lol


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

If you could get your guys to care about your business as much as you and have the same work ethic as you towards your business you would no longer have that person as an employee, they would start their own business.


----------



## jamesclerie (Mar 6, 2009)

two and a half months now 14-18 hour days 3 days off total in that time Wow i'm tired!!


----------



## mahlere (Aug 6, 2006)

so, the OP has finally realized that contractors are dummies?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I put my 6 in each day.

Just charge more so you don't have to work so much.

Or skimp on hair cuts to save money and time.


----------

